# Traffic Cops Prog



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Did anybody see it tonight?

Who thinks that woman who ran over that family should be executed?

I *cannot* believe she only got 6 months for:

Leaving the scene of an rta,
Whilst under the influence of drink & drugs.

Oh & incidentally, she ran over two children & a mother in the accident. 

6months...

6months...

<shaking head a lot in utter disbelief>


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

definitely put her in the cell and wall it up for good with a hole for food and water...

but this is typical of this country - attack the establishment or rob a bank and they throw the book at you, but go likely to kill someone with a car and you get a few months. what would she have got if went out with a baseball bat and hurt that family ???


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

You would end up with a longer sentence for confronting a potential car thief with force, and the bastard would probably be allowed to sue you for the trauma that it caused him!!!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Did anybody see it tonight?
> 
> Who thinks that woman who ran over that family should be executed?
> 
> ...


No didn't see it, but Reality TV is worthy of a major rant. It is so selective and subjective in its coverage.

:-/


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

It shows:
a) Some of the hassle the Police have to put up with and the reward they see at Courts for doing a good job. And
b) Just how bad they can be when their actions copy wrong doers in chases.


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Rest assured she will be dead inside a year, O/D. [smiley=hanged.gif]

Either by a fellow inmate after her drugs [smiley=knife.gif]

Or on her release by her pimp / pusher. [smiley=pimp2.gif]

If not a good wash with clearasil could finnish her off.


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

It was quite funny last week, though, where the yob on the trials bike got away from the copper in the T5 by haring off over a field.

The voiceover (Jamie Theakston?) was saying "PC so-and-so has no option to but sensibly retire from the chase and leave it to his colleagues" and in the background you can clearly hear the copper shouting 'come back here you wanker!' at the motorcyclist.


----------

